# Peaky Blinders



## CalpolTypeR (Jul 31, 2013)

Anybody heard of this? It's apparently "The UK's Boardwalk Empire..."

Starts next month on BBC2, can't wait. If it is anything like Boardwalk it'll be brilliant


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Really enjoying this programme, in some respects a darker and more gritty version of Boardwalk Empire. Not keen on the soundtracks although the acting and production values are very high


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thoroughly enjoyed this show, great acting and highly engrossing. Hopeful there will be another series commissioned


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

lowejackson said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed this show, great acting and highly engrossing. Hopeful there will be another series commissioned


With the way it ended I would definitely expect another series.


----------

